# Good Breeders in Wisconsin?



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

There are actually a couple of members on this forum that are breeders in Wisconsin. I believe one is Tahnee (Endeavor Goldens?) who is super knowledgeable and friendly.

I got my dog from a breeder in Wisconsin, but I cannot recommend them b/c of the way they have treated me in the past when I had questions/concerns regarding my puppy's hereditary knee problem and potential hip dysplasia.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Doolin's girl just had a litter and I believe they are located in WI. Not sure if all the puppies are spoken for yet?


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=78359


----------



## KSchuder (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, our major issue with finding a breeder is that we would like a puppy very soon. The way the timing worked out with our old golden passing didn't leave us much time before summer to find a breeder, and if we're going to train a puppy, we all have the most time to do so over the summer.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

have you tried looking here:

http://www.nextdaypets.com/dogs/Golden-Retriever~in-Wisconsin-WI/

orr here:

http://www.puppyfind.com/for_sale/?...913e2c1eaecf135e8fcbf1ac&country=248&state=WI

and she has good looking goldens too:

http://www.sungoldenkennels.com/index.asp?ID=3


----------



## KSchuder (May 22, 2010)

I found this little guy: http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?list_id=2yj16n2d1m&back=%2Ffor_sale%2F%3Fbreed_id%3D57%26country%3D248%26state%3DWI%26page%3D1%26order_by%3Drand%26back%3D%252Fbrowse%252F%253Fstr%253Dg%2526page%253D1&sid=2fe19982913e2c1eaecf135e8fcbf1ac which comes from this breeder: http://www.puppyfind.com/redirect/?acct_id=470053&list_id=2yj16n2d1m

Does this seem legit? I've never heard of a breeder supporting a no kill shelter with their litters, but if it seems reputable, it would speak highly of the breeder.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Since they are in Wisconsin, you will want to see OFA Finals (not prelims) for hips and elbows, CERF on eyes and a clearance from a cardiologist (not a practitioner) for the heart. Hips and elbows can be checked at www.offa.org and very frequently the eye and heart clearances are listed there too. Those clearances should have been done over several generations. 

You can check www.goldenbreedersresource.com for a list of breeders in Wisconsin but vet them carefully-there is at least one breeder on there that I do not consider reputable. There's just not enough information in that ad to judge. Beware of those website which have picture after picture of available puppies but no information on their breeder, their parents or pedigrees, etc. I really don't care for nextdaypets but there are some websites out there that reputable breeders use.

Also, the 2 Wisconsin club provide a listing service for members with litters

www.nfgrc.com

http://www.bgrc-wi.org/

Depending on where you live, a carefully bred pet puppy will cost between $900-$1200, for a pet on a Limited Registration.

You may want "only" a pet but does that mean you don't want a healthy dog? Or one with a good temperament? Show breeders place most of their pups as pets but since we can't tell until the pups are 7 to 8 weeks old which ones will be show potential and which won't, all the puppies get the same careful socialization, medical care and treatment.

As an example, Doolin is doing the Bio-Sensor Super Puppy exercises with their new litter. This series of 5 exercises done daily in the first 3 weeks of life with each individual puppy, stimulates the puppy's developing nervous system and are said to result in more confident puppies, with happy and outgoing temperaments. All the puppies get these exercises, and many will go to pet homes.

Some things to be aware of-pups should not be sent home before 7 weeks of age, eight is getting to be more common. Those extra weeks with the litter can help a lot with bite inhibition and social manners. A contract should not require the return of the original puppy in order to make good on it. A good breeder is available for you for the life of your dog, and will always take your dog back, should you find yourself unavailable to keep it.

I do have a litter due around June 22 but I don't think they will fit into your schedule, since they will be going home in August. I think there are some pups in the Minnesota area. Elmcreek Goldens in Minnesota is expecting a litter of 10 any day now. I don't know how many are already spoken for, and Forever Goldens in Wautoma has a young litter on the ground but they may all be spoken for.

Good luck with your search. Remember this puppy will be a member of your family for 10 or more years, so select carefully  and take your time.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

KSchuder said:


> I found this little guy: http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?list_id=2yj16n2d1m&back=%2Ffor_sale%2F%3Fbreed_id%3D57%26country%3D248%26state%3DWI%26page%3D1%26order_by%3Drand%26back%3D%252Fbrowse%252F%253Fstr%253Dg%2526page%253D1&sid=2fe19982913e2c1eaecf135e8fcbf1ac which comes from this breeder: http://www.puppyfind.com/redirect/?acct_id=470053&list_id=2yj16n2d1m
> 
> Does this seem legit? I've never heard of a breeder supporting a no kill shelter with their litters, but if it seems reputable, it would speak highly of the breeder.


Again, not enough information-no pedigrees, no clearances, no AKC names to look up information. The fact that this breeder breeds mixed breeds as well as Goldens (goldendoodles) is a red flag for me. I could not find their no kill shelter listed on the nokill listings I looked at, but that does not mean they don't operate one. I am just very cautious after a Wisconsin "rescue" turned out to be more of a puppy mill than a rescue


----------



## KSchuder (May 22, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> Again, not enough information-no pedigrees, no clearances, no AKC names to look up information. The fact that this breeder breeds mixed breeds as well as Goldens (goldendoodles) is a red flag for me. I could not find their no kill shelter listed on the nokill listings I looked at, but that does not mean they don't operate one. I am just very cautious after a Wisconsin "rescue" turned out to be more of a puppy mill than a rescue


 
I found this pedigree: http://www.puppyfind.com/redirect/?acct_id=470053&list_id=2yj16n2d1m for the mother on their website, along with the photos of the puppies. But you're right, it's not a lot of information to go on, so I'm cautious about it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Chea Rose does not have any clearances listed on OFA, at a minimum hips and elbows should be there. Hips can be done through Penn Hip but that is less common. If done through Penn Hip, they can still be listed on OFA and the breeder should give you a copy of the info from Penn Hip. I couldn't find her parents on OFA either.

Mia was not on OFA either, nor was Miia Mandy or Venus.

I personally see red flags here but if you are interested, you could contact the breeder and ask about clearances. If she has them, ask to see them. If she doesn't have them, I would pass.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, I see that Jean Taylor has a litter out of her dark boy, born May 18

http://www.bgrc-wi.org/whelpingboxplus.html

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=168908

I love that boy-and yes, I am biased, he is a greatgrand pup of mine  Very pretty boy. Don't know the dam of the litter.


----------



## KSchuder (May 22, 2010)

I found this guy: http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/ae0b33e1-5a91.aspx who looks really promising.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I could not locate Princess Mia on the OFA website. The picture of the pedigree is the pedigree of a male, perhaps her father? No information on Colby Kia to be able to check for clearances.

I did find these pedigrees, so you can plug the names in yourself and look for clearances

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=367967 This is for Mia. I could not find her or her father on OFA

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=374697 Colby May. I could not find her on OFA either

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=367965 Prince Maximus. I could not find him on OFA either. I did find his father however, at least hips and elbows. Heart and eyes may have been done but were not listed. His mother had hips done but nothing else listed on OFA.

The price they are asking seems high for pups from untitled parents with no known kennels in their background and clearances unknown at this point. I may have to raise my price!

Honestly, I would never recommend nextdaypets to anyone. There may be good breeders on there, but I have yet to find them.

The less than reputable breeders outnumber the good ones on this site, but the good ones are there

http://www.breeders.net/search.php?action=search&doglist_id=129&zipcode=54401&submit=Fetch!

Decorah, Nalyn's, Cheerio, Xanthos are all reputable breeders. Foggy Bottom at least appears to have all 4 required clearances on her girl. Her CERF is 3 years old but she may have had it done and just not listed it with OFA.


----------



## KSchuder (May 22, 2010)

The M & M Goldens, which is where the puppy I'm looking at is from is also listed on Breeders.net. I'm going to see if that price is negotiable, because I noticed on their site they had all puppies listed as $1000, but then on the external listing, that one male they have left has been brought down to $900, so maybe I'll be able to get them down more. I'm looking into Xanathos too, because it looks like they have a litter being placed now, but my guess is all of the puppies are spoken for already.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If the parents do not have clearances, I would ask for a whole lot less or perhaps negotiate a return of the purchase price should a problem arise requiring surgery. They are asking a lot of money for dogs with no or spotty clearance history.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I can not imagine a good breeder advertising on nextdaypets ....just the name of the site creeps me out.....the implication that you can get your pup 'the next day' like some sort of fast food order ....disturbing....


----------



## KSchuder (May 22, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> I can not imagine a good breeder advertising on nextdaypets ....just the name of the site creeps me out.....the implication that you can get your pup 'the next day' like some sort of fast food order ....disturbing....


It weirded me out too, but it looks like that breeder advertises on a lot of different sites, including breeder.net. Their prices do seem too high though, for the spotty clearances that their dogs have.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think you should take a look at the kennels that Tahnee has recommended. A pet is a lifetime committment as you well know. I might re-adjust your summer timeline to ensure that you have a healthy puppy from a reputable breeder for many years to come. In all honestly, don't look again at nextdaypets.com. That sounds like a puppy mill's front name. Ick! It is worth the wait to have a healthy, sound dog.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I think you should take a look at the kennels that Tahnee has recommended. A pet is a lifetime committment as you well know. I might re-adjust your summer timeline to ensure that you have a healthy puppy from a reputable breeder for many years to come. In all honestly, don't look again at nextdaypets.com. That sounds like a puppy mill's front name. Ick! It is worth the wait to have a healthy, sound dog.


Agreed. These websites that are advertising puppies are gross and I would NOT get a puppy from any of them.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Doolin's girl just had a litter and I believe they are located in WI. Not sure if all the puppies are spoken for yet?
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=78359


I was also going to suggest Doolin. They are a member on the forum here, and a thread was just started either yesterday or today with some pictures of the pup and their mom, Smidge. There are a couple of Doolin pups owned by other members of the forum and they are adorable!




KSchuder said:


> The M & M Goldens, which is where the puppy I'm looking at is from is also listed on Breeders.net. I'm going to see if that price is negotiable, because I noticed on their site they had all puppies listed as $1000, but then on the external listing, that one male they have left has been brought down to $900, so maybe I'll be able to get them down more. I'm looking into Xanathos too, because it looks like they have a litter being placed now, but my guess is all of the puppies are spoken for already.





KSchuder said:


> I found this guy: http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/ae0b33e1-5a91.aspx who looks really promising.


Rather than searching through sites like breeders.net or nextdaypets.com, I would stick to only searching Golden Retriever clubs, such as the one that Tahnee mentioned in her post:



> Also, the 2 Wisconsin club provide a listing service for members with litters
> 
> www.nfgrc.com
> 
> http://www.bgrc-wi.org/http://www.bgrc-wi.org/www.bgrc-wi.org


She has given you some great advice in her post and there is a lot of information on this forum that is very useful for finding a reputable/responsible breeder and out of that, a healthy and beautiful puppy!

Keep us posted on your search, I'm excited to hear about who you end up going with.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't know if Mac (Doolin) has any pups available or not. Having 5 boys was a bit of a surprise 

It might be easiest to contact him from his website

www.doolingoldens.com


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Lots of good advice so far. Have you considered an older puppy? Nalyns (near Madison) has a 9 month old available (according to their website)
http://dogwebs.net/nalynsgoldens/dogs.asp?ID=37605
They have beautiful dogs, with all the clearances, of course.


----------



## Chase Miles' Mom (Feb 7, 2012)

*We have his son!*



Tahnee GR said:


> Oh, I see that Jean Taylor has a litter out of her dark boy, born May 18
> 
> Badger Golden Retriever Club
> 
> ...


We have his son, Chase. The litter was born 5/17/2010 and the dam was Keepers It's Unanimous (Sire: CH Keepers Yacht To Have It) He is an absolutely gorgeous Golden with a temperament to match! We are first time dog owners and cannot imagine a more perfect dog. Love him to death!


----------

